# Giant rodent horror!



## Don Simon (May 29, 2006)

Imagine my terror when, deep underground on a caving expedition in the Peak District, I came face to face with this...







Yes folks, this really is a previously undiscovered species of cave-dwelling giant rat beast! Not just a hamster in a cardboard tube eating regurgitated nachos. Oh no.


----------



## jweebo2004 (May 29, 2006)

Too funny!


----------



## LaFoto (May 30, 2006)

Oh, is it then!?!? 
Wow.
So this previously undiscovered cave-dwelling giant rat beast will from now on be called Rattus Zaphodus Beeus? I am SURE!


----------



## SantosD50 (May 30, 2006)

I remember when my hamster, uh uh, I mean when I first saw a Rattus Zaphodus Beeus!


----------



## photo gal (May 30, 2006)

Yikes.................Nice shot.....cute little fella.......! : )


----------



## Johno (May 31, 2006)

Surely those are severed baby deer limbs that the devilish beast is consuming, Prehistoric Rat beasts don't eat Nachos. Everyone knows that they have notoriously bad heart burn and need to steer clear of spicy food.


----------



## SantosD50 (May 31, 2006)

Johno said:
			
		

> Surely those are severed baby deer limbs that the devilish beast is consuming, Prehistoric Rat beasts don't eat Nachos. Everyone knows that they have notoriously bad heart burn and need to steer clear of spicy food.


What an imagination!!!


----------



## Big Mike (May 31, 2006)

It's an *R.U.S.*...the third terror of the Fire Swamp.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 2, 2006)

*screams in horror!*

Haha, the nice little beady glow in its eyes is an especially nice touch. Very cute!


----------

